
John Dvorak's Second Opinion: Is the party over for behemoth Microsoft? - raghus
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/is-the-party-over-for-microsoft-2009-07-24
======
makecheck
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=722446>

